# My grandads old Elrex watch



## Pearlwhite67 (Jan 12, 2015)

I've just found a few of my (long passed) grandfather's old watches mostly not running.

A couple of questions.

Any recommendations for a watchmaker in cheshire / south manchester who can deal with oldish watches. I'd guest 1940s 1950s. Military kinda style. But may be earlier.

Any information on the Elrex brand? Seems to be Swiss? Its a sentimental watch so not bothered about the value (or lack of)The picture isnt my grandads watch but a better condition version of a very similar model.

thanks


----------



## Pearlwhite67 (Jan 12, 2015)

Its a langel on the dial and elrex on the rear case.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum, an introduction would be nice. No photos, so please look at the thread giving hints and tips.

mike


----------

